# On the Amishman's blacklist...



## LadyFlynt (Dec 29, 2005)

*On the Amishman\'s blacklist...*

fortunately the guy will be gone in a few weeks. But yesterday's work conversation started with hubby asking him what the amish church believes on salvation (which was a question hubby already knew the answer to). The man then turns and asks him what he believes...hubby (should have known better than to go for the gullet...rolleyes) told him straight out that he believes in election/predestination.

That was it! Amishman tells hubby he's headed straight for hell, turns red in the face, and refused to talk to him.

Hubby handled it better with the boss and his brother. He asked them questions: "you believe this, right?", and "this", then he led them to God drawing the person and right after that, all of a sudden they denied sovereignty in man's salvation and it switched to man has free will.

Well...work should get interesting now. His brother believes he's a true Christian, the boss is thinking, and the amishman has him in hell at this moment.

Wonder what will happen when they find out he's a "baby dunker" too?

[Edited on 12-29-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## Vytautas (Dec 29, 2005)

Does not every Christian believe in election? Why would a Christian think that belief in election merit hell? The Arminian believes that election is based on foreknowledge. And that foreknowledge is about the believer´s foreseen faith. So that faith is the cause of election.
But even election is not save anyone by itself. It is accomplished by the rest of the members of the Trinity. Such as the Spirit´s inward call which is irresistible and shows the Sovereignty of God. It is irresistible because man is dead in sins and will not come and assist the Holy Ghost. Even if man had a free will in the sense of doing things uncaused by God, being dead in sins makes self-salvation impossible.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 29, 2005)

It is sad, but they contradicted themselves when it came to that. Yes, man is dead in sin, no man cannot save himself...but they do believe that God's call is resistable. Man has to move of his own, without God, to that point. The amish believe you can only "hope" to have salvation and to claim salvation will get you banned from the church as it is considered presumptuous and prideful.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> The amish believe you can only "hope" to have salvation and to claim salvation will get you banned from the church as it is considered presumptuous and prideful.



Wow! Isn't Roman Catholic doctrine the same on that point?





Partial Assurance,
Jesus is blind.
Oh, what rejection
of power divine!

Heir of salvation,
at least I suppose . . .
I might go to hell, though;
nobody knows.


----------



## CDM (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> ...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 29, 2005)




----------

